

An in-depth guide to hiring the right people for your startup - NadaAldahleh
https://www.sandglaz.com/blog_posts/109-A-guide-to-hiring-the-right-people-for-your-startup-or-small-business

======
paulhauggis
"Every hire needs to be a generalist to some extent. In a startup everyone
needs to be able to see the big picture, even while they're working on the
small building blocks."

This is essentially saying that they need to have a business/owner mindset. A
few hires like this aren't easy to find..let alone every hire.

"In addition to hiring those who are capable of that, try to foster it in your
environment. At Sandglaz, our developers handle support because it helps them
stay in touch with the customer's point of view on the product."

While this sounds great in theory, it leads to developers not being able to do
their regular job because they are busy dealing with customer service
requests. This really should be a separate position.

"Be wary of those who will simply google a solution."

Is this basically NIH syndrome? For many things, I use Google..even if I know
I can creatively figure them out on my own. Why? It saves time, money, and
headaches if someone ran into other issues).

~~~
NadaAldahleh
"While this sounds great in theory, it leads to developers not being able to
do their regular job because they are busy dealing with customer service
requests. This really should be a separate position."

It actually works well for us. It adds a little variety to the developers work
and gets them in touch with the customer's point of view. I believe, in a
startup, it's best if everyone on your team gets some customer contact.

"Is this basically NIH syndrome? For many things, I use Google..even if I know
I can creatively figure them out on my own. Why? It saves time, money, and
headaches if someone ran into other issues)."

Off course you should google solutions and use other people's gems and
libraries and knowledge...etc. In this example, I wasn't referring to purely
technical problems. You want innovation everywhere in your company. Marketing
strategy, Product..etc. Not everything you do is going to be unique, but you
do want people on your team to be able to come with unique creative ideas
every now and then.

